
Show HN: My first Android App - Audio Bookmark - yjay
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gatekeeper.audiobookmark
======
yjay
HN newbie here, a friend suggested that I post my new app here for
critiques/comments.

It's an audio book player, focusing on being simple and intuitive instead of
feature-rich and customizable, for less technologically adept users. It
remembers the last played location for each album, and also allows the user to
create bookmarks for any location in an album.

Thanks!

------
abekarpinski
I use audible on my phone, and for the most part ti works just fine. What
added value are you building with this app?

~~~
yjay
As far as I can tell, audible only works with audio downloaded from Amazon, as
my app will work with any audio file that is playable by the device. Also, I
have met a few people who own Android devices but are a bit overwhelmed by
apps that have a lot of customization features. I actually made the app
initially for my fiancee who has a lot of audio books in mp3 format, and
wanted something as simple as possible.

